

Java 8 Cheatsheet: lambdas, method references, default methods and streams - javinpaul
http://www.java8.org/

======
nobullet
Thanks for this cheatsheet. Java becomes sexier and sexier.

~~~
cratermoon
s/sex/cruft/

FTFY

